# Question re: Skid Plates for the NISMO owners



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

I ordered and installed OEM skid plates for my 2005 CC SE 4x4. all the skid plates fit great and now the truck is ready for a little abuse. my only concern is that one of the skid plates dont cover what i think it should. 

for reference i have included a link to FastCrewCab's photo album which shows the skid plate in question...http://home.ptd.net/~jkhig/ it is the bottom picture on the left.

i think the skid plate should be bigger and cover the front transfer case as well. what do the skidplates look like on the NISMOs? i'm assuming they are the same but i wanted to get some feedback.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> I ordered and installed OEM skid plates for my 2005 CC SE 4x4. all the skid plates fit great and now the truck is ready for a little abuse. my only concern is that one of the skid plates dont cover what i think it should.
> 
> for reference i have included a link to FastCrewCab's photo album which shows the skid plate in question...http://home.ptd.net/~jkhig/ it is the bottom picture on the left.
> 
> i think the skid plate should be bigger and cover the front transfer case as well. what do the skidplates look like on the NISMOs? i'm assuming they are the same but i wanted to get some feedback.


That's what mine look like!


----------



## Franko Manini (Nov 22, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> That's what mine look like!


Same here guys. The transfer case is well up under the skid plate level and so I can't see it getting knocked before the skid plates hit.


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

Franko Manini said:


> Same here guys. The transfer case is well up under the skid plate level and so I can't see it getting knocked before the skid plates hit.


thanks for the feedback. i still think they should have made a larger plate to cover the entire area


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

i think you mean the front diff, and i agree that skid plate is basically worthless...it doesn't protect the front diff at all!!!


----------



## SD Frontier (Oct 17, 2005)

avenger said:


> i think you mean the front diff, and i agree that skid plate is basically worthless...it doesn't protect the front diff at all!!!


that's what i said  j/k. at any rate, i cant wait till BlackPanther comes out with a 3/16" steel set for the 2nd Gen Frontiers.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

SD Frontier said:


> that's what i said  j/k. at any rate, i cant wait till BlackPanther comes out with a 3/16" steel set for the 2nd Gen Frontiers.


i am with you on that :thumbup: that front skid is practically worthess for the oil too, since its so weak


----------

